# Trying to hook my PS3 up to an older HD tv



## shizark420 (Jan 28, 2010)

what is the best connection i can get with this tv. Mits wt 46809. There is no HDMI connection on this tv and I am trying to get the best connection possible with my PS3. thanks


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

What kind of inputs does the Mitsubishi have? DVI? Component video?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

If the TV has no HDMI and it's truly an HDTV then it has Component inputs on the back. That is your best bet and only way to get an HD signal from the PS3 to the TV.


----------



## shizark420 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Mitsubishi WT-46809 specifications*


*General*
*Product type* Rear projection TV 
*Diagonal Size* 46.0 in - Widescreen 
*Enclosure Color* Black 
*Display*
*Technology* Projection 
*Projection Display Technology* CRT 
*Display Format* 1080i 
*Image Aspect Ratio* 16:9 
*Image Contrast Ratio* 50:1 
*Widescreen Modes* Normal , Stretch , Zoom , Conventional 4:3 , Expand 
*Color Temperature Control* Yes (Warm/Medium/Cool) 
*Horizontal Resolution* 1200 lines 
*Progressive Scan* Progressive scanning (line doubling) 
*Viewing Angle* 110 degrees 
*Pixel Pitch* 0.72 mm 
*Display Menu Language* English , Spanish 
*Favorites List Qty* 9 
*Preset Channel Qty / List* 6 
*Comb Filter* 3D-Y/C digital 
*V-Chip Control* Yes 
*TV Tuner*
*Analog TV Tuner* NTSC 
*Multi-channel Preview* Split screen , Picture-out-of-picture (POP) , Picture-in-picture (PIP) 
*Stereo Reception System* MTS 
*Channel Coverage* UHF:14-69 , VHF:2-13 , Cable:1-125 
*Secondary Audio Program (SAP)* Yes 
*Video Features*
*Video Interface* Component , Composite , S-Video 
*HDTV Ready* Yes 
*Freeze Memo* Yes 
*Closed Caption Capability* Yes 
*Audio System*
*Speaker(s)* 2.0 x Right/left channel speaker - Built-in - 10.0 Watt 
*Sound Output Mode* Stereo 
*Digital Sound Processor (DSP)* Yes 
*Audio Controls* Sound mode , Bass , Treble , Balance 
*Output Power / Total* 20.0 Watt 
*Additional Features* Volume limiter 
*Driver Details* Right/left channel speaker : 1.0 x Full-range driver - 5.0 in 
*Connections*
*Connector Type* 3.0 x Audio line-in ( RCA phono x 3 ) - Rear , 1.0 x Audio output ( RCA phono ) - Rear , 1.0 x Remote control ( Mini-phone 3.5 mm ) - Rear , 3.0 x Composite video/audio input ( Mini-phone 3.5 mm ) - Rear , 1.0 x RF output ( RCA phono x 2 ) - Front , 3.0 x Monitor output ( F connector ) - Rear , 2.0 x S-Video input ( 4 pin mini-DIN ) - Rear , 1.0 x Composite video/audio input ( F connector ) - Rear , 1.0 x Component video input ( RCA phono x 5 ) - Rear , 2.0 x Antenna ( RCA phono x 3 ) - Front , 1.0 x Fixed/variable audio output ( 4 pin mini-DIN ) - Rear , 2.0 x System components control bus ( RCA phono x 2 ) - Rear , 1.0 x S-Video input ( RCA phono ) - Rear , 1.0 x HD component video / RGB input ( RCA phono x 3 ) - Rear 
*Remote Control*
*Remote Control* Universal remote control - Infrared 
*Supported Devices* VCR , AV receiver , DVD player , Satellite TV system , Cable box 
*Features* Multi-brand compatibility , Back-lit buttons 
*Power*
*Power Device* Power supply - Internal 
*Power Consumption Operational* 280.0 Watt 
*Miscellaneous*
*Included Accessories* IR adapter 
*Manufacturer Warranty*
*Service & Support* 1 year warranty 
*Service & Support Details* Limited warranty - Parts and labor - Screen - 30 days , Limited warranty - 1 year


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep you'll need component video. Sony's official kit is only $20, pretty surprising. Has analog audio options only though, but that may be what you're looking for:
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...398044:dg_ggldf&productId=8198552921665061579

If you want to use optical audio to a receiver that decodes the Dolby Digital/DTS/TrueHD/etc formats for BluRay watching, get a kit with a TOSlink optical connector instead. Here's a $40 Monster kit for example:
http://www.amazon.com/Playstation-3-Monster-GameLink-Kit/dp/B000JLD1I8


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> If the TV has no HDMI and it's truly an HDTV then it has Component inputs on the back. That is your best bet and only way to get an HD signal from the PS3 to the TV.


In his case, that is true, but there are also 1080i HDTV's out there that have DVI connections. In that case you can buy a HDMI to DVI cable. (however, this will not help the OP of this thread)


----------



## shizark420 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks a ton!


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

A little FYI: CRT-based projection TV's are more prone to "burn in" than other technologies. I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere in your owner's manual but, if an image sits still on a screen for a prolonged period of time (ie: a health bar in a video game for a marathon gaming session) there is a risk of uneven wear of the phosphorus coating on the CRTs causing ghost images to remain permanently. The reason this is more of an issue on projection based TV's than standard tube TV's is that projection CRTs have to operate much brighter than standard tube-based TV's. 

I'd recommend to try and keep your contrast levels below 50% to reduce the risk of uneven wear. (Actually, I'd recommend that for anyone who owns a CRT based projection TV to prolong picture life). 

Have fun.


----------



## shizark420 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------

